# King Pigeons rescued in SF, CA need homes as pets



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Sugar and Stretch are King Pigeons rescued from a local shelter. 
They are in love and need a forever home. King Pigeons (bred to be eaten as squab) don't survive if released to the wild (poor flyers) but they do make suprisingly lovely pets. They are quiet, gentle and very peaceful. This pair is bonded and when they lay eggs, their eggs would need to be replaced with false eggs (pij birth control). Mine live in a spare room (with tile floor for easy clean up.) Or they can be kept in a large (wide) bird cage or small chicken coop (with shelter from harsh weather). They're easy to keep and relaxing to watch. If you're not able to adopt a pij, tell somebody else about them. More come in every week. Call Elizabeth at (415) 420-7204 for more info.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if i had seen this,i would have adopted these if they could be shipped to n.y..if it dosent work out with the others i would take this pair.


----------



## JoeTijero (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm interested in adopting them, also do you have any racing pigeons that need to be adopted? let me know 707 235 7568 ...Jose Tijero, Napa, Ca.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JoeTijero said:


> I'm interested in adopting them, also do you have any racing pigeons that need to be adopted? let me know 707 235 7568 ...Jose Tijero, Napa, Ca.


Joe .. you should just call Elizabeth .. I don't know how often she checks here at Pigeon-Talk. Also there is a King at the San Fran Animal Shelter that I just posted. Do be aware that Kings are NOT homers and don't have the flying and homing ability .. they are just kinda big, beautiful pigeons that need a good home.

There are also homers and rollers in the area that need homes. Many of them have been transported down to me because homes weren't found up in your area. I'd really suggest that you get in touch with not only Elizabeth but also the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue .. The Mickaboo folks have done a FABULOUS job of helping pigeons and doves .. they just need more resources in the Nor Cal area.

There is also an injured racing pigeon (we think) in the area .. you would need to be able to give it the medical care needed.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, Terry- couldn't have said it better myself. 

Volunteered at SF ACC last night and they have FOUR MORE pij (pair of king, one grizzled white and brown, one white w/ gold-orange eyes).

If anyone's interested, please contact me at [email protected] or 415 420-7204.

e

p.s. I'd prefer not to ship but can help to arrange transport in California and Nevada


----------

